# Neil A Costa - articles and mentoring



## RichKid (26 February 2008)

I found a collection of useful articles here by a well known Aussie trader named Neil A Costa (who is unfortunately no longer with us). Members of the ATAA would have read his articles in the member newsletter. I stumbled across these via a link provided by motorway to another site.

The articles are very informative and appear to add content to a site which otherwise sells a trading course for about $2k. I don't know anything about the course but the articles are excellent primers in my view. There are also some great biographies of famous traders. http://www.marketmasters.com.au/articles_previous.html

Feel free to discuss Neil's work in this thread.

Enjoy!


----------



## Trembling Hand (26 February 2008)

Yeah they look OK. Just a primer really that most will read then go on and do the opposite. 

I like this one from him,

"I am also suspicious of some of the marketing for such systems, which usually boils down to "insert CD in drive 'D'; press 'Enter'; watch money flow into bucket placed under drive 'A'"!


----------



## CFD (26 February 2008)

TH sounds like you could spend some of that on a new PC!


----------



## Aviator33 (26 February 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> "I am also suspicious of some of the marketing for such systems, which usually boils down to "insert CD in drive 'D'; press 'Enter'; watch money flow into bucket placed under drive 'A'"!




DAMN!!! If only I had an A Drive!!!


----------



## blablabla (26 February 2008)

RichKid said:


> The articles are very informative and appear to add content to a site which otherwise sells a trading course for about $2k.




Costa packet?


----------



## RichKid (26 February 2008)

blablabla said:


> Costa packet?




emm, yes  (I know you're only playing with words, as I often do)....he has a firm reputation in TA circles....was looking at the articles rather than the course since he doesn't sell it, must be an associate of his who does it now.


----------



## RichKid (26 February 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> Yeah they look OK. Just a primer really that most will read then go on and do the opposite.
> 
> I like this one from him,
> 
> "I am also suspicious of some of the marketing for such systems, which usually boils down to "insert CD in drive 'D'; press 'Enter'; watch money flow into bucket placed under drive 'A'"!




lol, that's a good one...also liked the Jesse Livermore bio- warts and all.


----------



## luke256 (15 November 2010)

Has anyone studied the 'Market Masters' Course by Neil Costa?

Quite some years ago I did some seminars run by Neil (SITM pre Hubb takeover) and found him to be an excellant trading educator. His own materials seem to get little attention so maybe this is a good sign (i.e do the opposite of 80% of traders and you'll make money!)

If anyone has traded Neil's system is it profitable? His system is advertised as being a longer term approach which is something I am interest in.


----------



## Timothy Brackett (23 March 2017)

RichKid said:


> I found a collection of useful articles here by a well known Aussie trader named Neil A Costa (who is unfortunately no longer with us). Members of the ATAA would have read his articles in the member newsletter. I stumbled across these via a link provided by motorway to another site.
> 
> The articles are very informative and appear to add content to a site which otherwise sells a trading course for about $2k. I don't know anything about the course but the articles are excellent primers in my view. There are also some great biographies of famous traders. http://www.marketmasters.com.au/articles_previous.html
> 
> ...



That link can not find the server


----------



## Timothy Brackett (23 March 2017)

Can't seem to get that link to connect to server. Any ideas?


----------



## Trembling Hand (23 March 2017)

Timothy Brackett said:


> Can't seem to get that link to connect to server. Any ideas?



This post is nearly 10 years old so you are going to need a time machine to see the site. Its no longer up.

Luckily being 2017 time machines are now available so here are your coordinates back to 2009..

https://web.archive.org/web/20090324073523/http://www.marketmasters.com.au/articles_previous.html

Hope they are right and I didn't send you back to 217 AD


----------



## Timothy Brackett (23 March 2017)

Many Thanks Trembling Hand. writing a three part series on Dr Andrews...History, Application and uses in concert with other technical tools such as momentum indicators and Elliott. The ride was turbulence free and I Thank You


----------

